# Vertical Peeper Prop



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been a big fan of the tombstone peeper prop ever since I saw them. They look to be an 'easy' project and one I wanted to try. My only problem is, I didn't want the sweeping motion but just an up and down.

Well, took me a few hours on Sunday to finally figure out the mechanics. Even though I had the idea down, building it was a whole different thing.

This is my first moving prop I managed to figure out by myself. I don't have the how-to put together because I haven't finished the prop, but here is a picture and a video link of the mechanics.










Sorry, it isn't the best quality since I had to use a cheap digital camera with the 'video' built in. Also, I couldn't figure out how to embed the video that I have uploaded onto my website (not on YouTube, Flicker or PhotoBucket).

http://joomla.asmarteru.biz/horton/images/stories/videos/peepmech.flv

It's almost 2 1/2 feet tall, about 10 inches wide and has a lift of about 10".

Off to work on it some more ... I'll update when I get further along. 

YIPPEE for my FIRST animated prop!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats on your first animated prop. Looking forward to some more pics, good luck.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Update*

I've been busy working on the tree stump for the peeper.

OK ... for all you prop builders wanting to work with Great Stuff spray foam ... DON'T DO IT!!! Oh, I hated how this turned out using the GS foam ... horrible to work with and I advise against it.

I tried smearing it around ... didn't work, at first it just dissolves, then a little longer wait and it's sticky but isn't 'workable' and a little longer and it's too late.

Figured I'd use my hot knife ... doesn't melt, heat gun ... again, it doesn't melt ... so I used a hacksaw blade to trim it up. Tried to sand it ... nope, can't sand it either. Oh well ... I even used a heavy spray paint, doesn't melt with that either.

Anyway ... here is where it's at for now.










I have more painting to do and then add some moss. Next is the paper mache 'Peeper' head.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

IMU, do you have a video showing the mechanism for your peeper? It may help me with a problem I'm having on a prop I'm starting up.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I shot ya a PM Spooky1. Let me know if I can help with anything!

Here is the videos of the prop so far: Vertical Peeper [WIP]


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that look sweet


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Very Nice! Way to improve on a a Peeper!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 is so happy you posted this, IMU. He's trying to work out a snag with a grave grabber kind of thing, and this will be very helpful.

I think the stump looks great, even if the Great Stuff was a pain in the patootie for you.

Don't you love figuring something out all by yourself? It's so empowering


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... had a few questions come up on another post so I'm going to answer them here and not hi-jack their thread! 



> Originally Posted by NoahFentz:
> Okay...THAT was the motion I was looking for. PLEASE PLEASE explain. We tried many attempts but came up with the one in the video. Your set up looks easy. Is it that simple?


The main problem I had was with using 2 eye bolts. Every time the arm would rotate, it would bind up and not slide. It was trial and error until I had to abandon the eye hooks method only and tried something else. To get the motion to work, I used 1 eye bolt at the top and 2 guide pieces for the wooden dowel near the bottom.

There is very little side to side motion but I did leave a small gap between the guides and the wooden dowel. I am going to use a little wax to help with the sliding motion.

After making this one, I'd say the next one won't take me as long &#8230; so I believe Yes, it is that simple! 



> Originally Posted by Hpropman:
> Nice Job! IMU what are the two white things on the board (PVC pipes)? Is the dowel sliding between them? I Suppose a draw slide would work also.


The 2 white things are quarter-round (used with baseboard trim along the floors?). I used what I had left from my scrap pile. Yes, the small wooden dowel slides between them. I don't see why a slide couldn't work, you just have to give it a try and see.

Hope this helps ... let me know if you need more info and/or pics.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

If you want a really smoth surface for moving props I recommend buying some of those cheap nylon chopping boards and turning them into washers or hoops or whatever. 

This stuff is really good at acting as a self lubricating bearing.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thank You IMU. You probably went thru the trial and error that we went thru. The difference was that you were successful. We tried the 3 arm action but could not get it to do the complete motion. We also used 2 eye screws. Then again we were using pvc. I will try to use bar stock and a wooden dowel. Is there anyway you can get some close up pics of the 2 bars?

I might hold off until next year to try this but I too was thinking of using that same motion for a tree. I have 3 monster mud trees in my forest and was thinking of adding another. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

NoahFentz said:


> Is there anyway you can get some close up pics of the 2 bars?


Sure, I'll take a few when I get off of work later today. I can try and take a closeup vid of the motor action and the dowel too.

The 2 flat stock bars are 10" and 6" with 9" and 5" centers for the bolts. I used #10 & #20 bolts, screws and washers. I don't remember what size dowel rod I used but the eye hook just has to be a size that allows the dowel to slide without too much play.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You did a wonderful job IMU. I like the tree also.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

IMU Thanks for the update. One more question. How did you attach the rod to that motor? I just purchased a bunch of them.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I used a ¼” Diameter #20 Machine Screw, 1/2” long for the motor attachment. If you don't manage to get it screwed into the shaft completely, just use a nut under the flat stock.

Hope that makes sense. I am going to take some closeup pics soon, just not at home at the moment (damn work, always getting in the way of building props!)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... here are a few closeup pics:



























I uploaded another video of the motor motion: Bottom Video


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks!! This helps alot!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job. The tree is neat. Nice movement.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments and good luck to all who attempt to make one. It is a fun little project once you get the movement down.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I remember once trying to get the straight up and down motion working, without success. Looks good! I like the tree idea too


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey IMU, this the same mechanism I used to make cauldron creep's head rock back and forth. Its really a great reciprocating mech that's easy to make. I was thinking of making a prop with one of these. I'll just watch you finish yours, then copy it and save myself some headaches. Good work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

No worries DC ... if you run into trouble, shoot me a PM!  I don't think you will have any trouble with yours.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... just had a MAJOR CRASH ... I guess I didn't figure out the mechanics of this movement. I quit for a few days ... spent ALL DAY today trying to get it to work again but it isn't peeping. Oh well ... maybe I'll figure it out again or maybe I was just lucky the first time. 

The tree stump part still works!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Got any pics of the mech?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Got any pics of the mech?


I haven't taken any new pictures of the mechanics since I was so angry. I put it aside so I wouldn't get more upset and just trash the damn thing. 

I'll look at it again in a few days ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear there was a crash, IMU. We have yet to get any vertical movement to work on the one prop Spooky1 was experimenting with, so it's clearly a touchy thing to get right.

You still have a lovely stump, though


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... revisited my Peeper prop and have 'fixed' the problem for now. Seems the screw I used to mount the flat stock to the motor shaft was slipping. Guess with all my messing around with it, the shaft/screw was starting to strip. I added a lock washer to it and now it holds tight.

Right now, the Peeper is back and working!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Imu is the motor running counter clockwise? If it is running clockwise it will loosen your #20 Machine Screw mounted to the motor.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

It is running counter clockwise ... I think it got 'abused' when I was getting flustered when it kept getting 'stuck'. The lock washer seems to be doing the trick. I decided against using epoxy on the screw.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

you could also pin the screw. Drill a hole in the side of the screw and the hub and screw in a small sheet metal screw. Or drill all the way through and insert a cotter pin.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is something I was thinking about if the lock washer didn't work. Any experience using a pin or screw and how did it work out?


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

It's funny, I was just thinking of trying to add another pivit point to the vertical arm on my tombstone popper yesterday! Glad to see I was on the right track with my thinking.

I was finding that the rotation of the motor would tighten the nut & sieze. I used a nylock nut & a washer between that & the arm which worked great.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Agreed on the nylock nuts. Solved my seizing issues, too.


----------



## jchorror (Oct 18, 2009)

*Grave Pop Up*

I'm trying to remove the left and right movement on my Grave Riser prop and looked at you rendition. Did you mount eye screws at the top and bottom of the riser? My AC Motor is in the middle of the board instead of the bottom, which is aboout 3ft high. Would that matter? I noticed your risers are about 3ft long.

Mechanics
Link 1 on motor shaft= 6"
Link 1 is connected directly to the riser= 2ft

Tried adding an intermediate Link 2 to rise but still can get the left to right motion to stop.

John


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I only have 1 eye hook at the very top of my peeper. On either side are guide pieces to keep the shaft moving in only one direction.

I based the movement on a piston: http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/piston.html

I'm not sure about your motor being in the middle of the movement.

Do you have pictures of your current setup? Might help me see it better.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I just finished my peeper prop tonight and I just finished one of his hands. Need to finish the other hand and get some pictures up with dimensions and stuff. I made one mistake in that I made and board that holds the motor and the eye hook too tall I did not realize that when IMU gave the dimensions he meant to the top of the dowel not the board. After cutting it down and re drilling for the eye bolt and a little paste wax on the dowel and the slot it works great now.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

So I went out yesterday & tried to replicate this with a peeper I had 1/2 way done from awhile back. The movement isn't complicated, it's very similar to a picton in a car, Unfortunately I just conldn't get it going. 

The problem I kept having was trying to keep the upper rod (dowl in your version) from falling down too far & getting binded up with the lower arms. It's like it needs a stopper or something to keep it higher then the crank action.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

-ND4SPD- said:


> The problem I kept having was trying to keep the upper rod (dowl in your version) from falling down too far & getting binded up with the lower arms. It's like it needs a stopper or something to keep it higher then the crank action.


That was one of the major problems I was having as well. It was the main reason why I spent most of a day working on it without hooking up the motor. I would set everything up and then use a simple hand crank to simulate the motor. I would get a feel for where it would bind up and then go back and make adjustments.

I still haven't updated my website with this project since the computer crash. I will try and get more pictures up as well as a video or two.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

So is the solution in the lengths & angles of the crank arms or is in the design of the guides for the vertical upper dowl, something else...


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I can give you exact measurement when I get home but the arm that attaches to the motor was 6 inches long with the hole on each end is centered and 1/2 inch in for a length 0f 5 workable inches. the second arm in 11 inches same deal with the holes for 10 workable inches. The board was 32' before I cut it. I cut off about 6 inches so it is about 26 inches or so now (I will get the exact size when I get home). The eye was about a inch down from the top of the board. My guides were 1 1/4 deep by about 6 inches long. I had just the 3/4 at first but the dowel would occasional pop out of the slot and bind). the dowel was about 20" long it goes all the way to the top of the blucky skull that I am using. I will post pics and measurements tonight when I get home.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a How To I found that was similar to what we're trying to create here. Has some descriptions & video in the link as well.

Here's one diagram I figured I'd share. He used runnerbands to keep the vertical shaft from falling down.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have posted my dimensions with pictures and video in the showroom in this thread:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=18903

I did not want to high jack this thread.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm sorry if I missed it in the postings, but what type of motor did you use? Where did you purchase it from? Also, I know how difficult it is to use Great Stuff but I still think the stump looks great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

madmomma said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it in the postings, but what type of motor did you use? Where did you purchase it from? Also, I know how difficult it is to use Great Stuff but I still think the stump looks great!


Hey madmomma ... I didn't post the motor information during the build. Since I was using Dave the Dead's tut as a reference, I didn't think to post it ... sorry.

The motor and power supply were bought here earlier in the year: http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16034 & http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G9596. They were on sale when I got them so the price has gone up a bit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

They are much cheaper here and they are the exact same motor.

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2009102008243253&item=5-1587&catname=electric


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep ... that was the other place I've seen them and they are cheaper (about what I paid too). Thanks for sharing.


----------

